# FLax Seed oil ... It



## MJ23 (Mar 5, 2003)

tastes like some shit right out of FEAR FACTOR. I am struggling with that crap, I chased it with cookies, LOL , Jam, 

and still looking for more chasers


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 5, 2003)

Try adding it to your shaes...or your oatmeal if you add other stuff to it for flavor....in either case you shouldn't taste it at all.

On its own it's disgusting....definately wouldn't chase it on its own


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2003)

You're such a wuss. (oh, not you FF) Somebody get the kerosine soaked rags!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 5, 2003)

You could also try using ground flax seed in your oatmeal...still get the fats AND you'll get a good dose of soluble fiber too.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2003)

I cannot hack the oil (not even in my shakes), I use the gel caps.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

Try mixing it in your tuna - Can't even taste in the Tuna.  I swear to that really.  Or you could do what some of do and just swig it down straight.  Its gross but then you don't ruin the taste of your food.

I actually like the taste of flax, now.  People use to give me shit about it until they had to eat alot of it and now they like the taste too.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 5, 2003)

i actually like flax.  Well i won't go so far as saying that i like it, but i don't gag from it or anything.  It has a nutty flavor, not bad.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> You're such a wuss. (oh, not you FF) Somebody get the kerosine soaked rags!!



 I know, but still   

Prince, I know, but I took Gorp advise , he said its much more effective in terms of dosage when compared to the gel caps, (which I have)


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 5, 2003)

Jodi - I hate Tune


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2003)

Yep, get the rags, fellahs, we've got a sweet one here.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 5, 2003)

i liked the taste of flax from the first day i started taking it.  i put a T on my rice daily.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2003)

I love the taste of flax....  Try mixing it with apple cider vinegar and putting it on top of salads or veggies.  Or cook some brown rice and mix veggies in like onions, tomatoes, peppers, and pour some flax over it when you are ready to eat.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I love the taste of flax...



U are a sick FUq, 

DM, bring out the RAG


----------



## Jodi (Mar 5, 2003)

I think most of us have learned to like the taste.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah.. I am on my way to that too, I guess


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 5, 2003)

Have you tried mixing it with cottage cheese w/onions and chives? Tastes fine that way.

Flax oil combined with sulphur-based proteins (like cottage cheese) is supposed to be really good for you, according to the research of Dr Johanna Budwig. Any comments, Dr P, w8 or any biochemists out there?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nigeepoo *_
> Have you tried mixing it with cottage cheese w/onions and chives? Tastes fine that way.
> 
> Flax oil combined with sulphur-based proteins (like cottage cheese) is supposed to be really good for you, according to the research of Dr Johanna Budwig. Any comments, Dr P, w8 or any biochemists out there?




Maybe you could show us the research? 


Flax on chicken tastes good too!


----------



## kuso (Mar 5, 2003)

MJ......it does get better........and unlike what most say, it tastes better than UDO`s too!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2003)

Does anyone know how long flax can last outside of the fridge for.  If I take some out of the fridge (for my post w/o shake) and put it in my gym locker while I work out (about 60min.) is it still good to go?


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Maybe you could show us the research?
> 
> 
> Flax on chicken tastes good too!


Riiiight. I learned about Johanna Budwig from a work colleague. Her work dates back to 1951 so there's nothing in the AJCN. Here's a link: - http://www.cythrawl.org/ketosis/disease/budwig_diet.shtml

Any comments? Does any of it make biochemical sense?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Does anyone know how long flax can last outside of the fridge for.  If I take some out of the fridge (for my post w/o shake) and put it in my gym locker while I work out (about 60min.) is it still good to go?



I'd say that be about the limit....you could put a couple ice cubes in it? 

Thanks for the link NGP...too lazy to read it yet...but I will


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2003)

thanks w8....a cube of ice will buy me a little bit more time?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 6, 2003)

Just freeze the shake before you go, or buy a neophrene sleeve/storage container to put it in.


----------



## Juicyr6 (Mar 7, 2003)

i mix it in yogurt...


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 7, 2003)

Why? Will the enzymes protect it?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Juicyr6 *_
> i mix it in yogurt...



  No offense but OMG that sounds so gross


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 8, 2003)

I am like Jodi...I add it to my tuna...but my favorite and you can't even tell its there is to put it on my veges with 1 TBS of Newman's BV. It blends and you can't even tell its not supposed to be the dressing. I  use that mixture for veges and chicken sometimes.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2003)

Make sure you keep track of your dose too, if your drinking half a cup, your way overdoing it. I could never quite decide which was worse straight, flax or olive oil, olive oil seems to have a worse aftertaste. Again this is why it primarily gets mixed in a shake, and I dont spend 30 minutes drinking my shakes either. Open the mouth and down it goes, I dont stop until its gone.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 9, 2003)

The only time i've never finished a shake (and i've had some disgusting shakes before) when i put olive oil in it instead of flax.  I had just found out the benefits of fats but didn't have flax so i thought, "oh well, olive oil is probably the same shit." I wound up almost throwing up after one sip, then i just spilled the shake out.  I can probably stomach the taste now (after burning off my taste buds, lol), but i won't be trying it any time soon.


----------



## freag34 (Mar 13, 2003)

you guys should try UDOs oil, i think it's pretty healthy. it seems to make my shakes taste better but i haven't compared with flax alone so maybe i don't have the most discerning taste. on a low carb diet i crave any kind of substance, so extra fat i'm loving


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2003)

Udo`s tastes worse IMO....and I`m still wondering why people supp with it.


----------



## brodus (Mar 23, 2004)

A good chaser is V8.  Take a swig, then your tablespoon of flax, then another swig of V8.  No taste problem at all.


----------



## squanto (Mar 24, 2004)

ive heard of people putting the seed on their oatmeal... but i suppose if you dont like the taste thats not gonna work out great for ya. i like it, tastes like walnuts


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

I acutally like the taste of flaxseed oil. Hempseed oil is also very good!! a bit more nutty! (and a better omega 3-6 ratio as well! )


----------



## brodus (Mar 24, 2004)

I probably would like the taste, but I got mine on sale and it's flavored with rosemary! (probably why on sale), which gives it an almost fishy taste.


----------



## Diesel (Mar 24, 2004)

at the store i go to they already have flax seed oil out in room temperature so i just figured that if its goes bad in like an hour then its prolly already bad sittin on the shelf so i can never really find any any where


----------

